# Pdi Tomorrow On My New 2010 301 Bq



## NS Canada Camper (May 4, 2010)

After much research and tire kicking we have traded our 2008 Cirrus 24CRSTB for a 2010 Outback 301 BQ. The layout is perfect for my wife and I + our 13 yr old son & two dogs (Boxers). I have spent the last 2 days on this site looking at all of the Mods and printing off PDI inspection checklists....gotta keep my wife away from the pics of the Mods or I'll have no time to enjoy camping









I can't wait to check everything out tomorrow with my PDI checklist in hand and get our new Outback on the road....provided it passes inspection of course









Just wanted to jump in and say Hi & Thanks folks - you are all a wealth of knowledge!!

Pat


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow Canuckian...


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

congrats, it is a great unit. rememeber to closely inspect the clearance lights and roof seal on the front nosecap for proper caulking. also, make sure the switch is on for the electric water heater element.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Welcome to the Outbackers - Happy Camping!!**







*


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Actually, your first mod needs to be done on this website where you post pics of the new rig!

Welcome to the site and enjoy that PDI. My wife and I remember ours with fond memories...it was the first time we set foot in ours since it was not on the lot when we originally gave the earnest money. Enjoy that feeling of walking into it the first time and take your time to check out everything, and I do mean EVERYTHING.

Bottom line, enjoy that bad dude!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on your new Outback!!!


----------

